# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ > Սերիալներ >  Հուսահատ տնային տնտեսուհիներ / Desperate Housewives

## Freddie

2008 թվականից Շանթ հեռուստաընկերությունը սկսեց ցուցադրել «Հուսահատ Տնային Տնտեսուհիները» հեռուստասերիալը։ Ես այն սկսեցի դիտել ոչ թե սերիալների հանդեպ մեծ սեր ունենալու պատճառով, այլ այդ սերիալի ,որպես ֆիլմ, ցուցադրած բարձր որակի շնորհիվ։ Այն իմ վրա մեծ տպավորություն գործեց հենց սկզբից։ Ֆիլմը նկարահանված է բարձր մակարդակով՝կատարված է ռեժիսյորի հիանալի աշխատանք, օպերատորի ցնցող վարպետություն, դերասանների անկրկնելի կատարումներ, իսկ սցենարիստի շնորհիվ աչքտ չես կարողանում կտրել էկրանից այ այս սմայլի նման – :Shok:  ։ Մի խոսքով սերիալը միանշանակ ցնցող է :Clapping:  Իմ հետ երևի կհամաձայնեն այն ֆորումցիները որոնք դիտում են կամ գոնե մի քանի սերիա դիտել են։ 
Ինչ խոսք այն չես համեմատի բրազիլիական կամ հենց միայն հայկական ոչ այնքան, ես անգամ կասեի անորակ,  :Bad: սերիալների հետ։ Որակը ակնհայտ է։ Եվ նկատել եմ, որ «Տնտեսուհիներից» հետո անգամ աչքի տակով չեմ կարողանում դիտել վերոնշվածները։
Սերիալը որակով է նաև իր բովանդակությամբ։ Այն հիմար, զվարճացնող, անիմաստ զարգացումներով ֆիլմ չէ, ինչպես շատ հայկական սերիալներ։ «Տնտեսուհիների» ամեն մի սերիան իր մեջ կրում է դաստիրաակչական և խորը հոգեբանական բնույթ։ Բայց չկարծեք թե սերիալը այս ամենից տաղտկալի և ծանր է ընթանում։ ՈՉ։ ՀԱԿԱՌԱԿԸ։ Հենց այս է սերիալի որակի մասին խոսում, որ այս ամենի հետ մեկտեղ այն ընթանում է շատ թեթև, ՀՈՒՄՈՐՈՎ, գրավիչ և հետաքրքիր սերիաներով։   :Hands Up: 
Հետաքրքրվողների համր կասեմ, որ սերիալի գործողությունները կատարվում են ամերիկյան մի քաղաքի Բաղեղի նրբանց կոչվող թաղամասում։ Ֆիրլմը 5 ընկերուհիների մասին է, որոնք իրար հարևանուհի են գալիս։ Նրանցից մեկը ինքնասպան է լինում հուսահատության մեջ ընկնելու պատճառով։ Մնացած 4-ը փորձում են բացահայտել նրա ինքնասպանության պատճառները և իհարկե հայտնաբերում են, սակայն բացահայտվում են նոր գաղտնիքներ։ Այս ամենից զատ 4 կանայք էլ ունեն իրենց խնդիրները, որոնք շատ ակտուալ են ես կասեի, և փորձում են դրանք լուծել։ Սերիաները գնալով հետաքրքրանում են և ես խորհուրդ կտայի _անպայման դիտել_։ :Ok:  Իհարկե այժմ վերջացել է 2-րդ եթերաշրջանը :Cray: , բայց շատ շուտով՝ երևի մի 2 շաբաթից սկսվելու է 3-րդը և ես անհամբերությամբ սպասում եմ։ :Love:

----------

Aurora (09.08.2009), Nun ... (13.08.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Սերիա՞լ…
 :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad:

----------


## Artgeo

> Սերիա՞լ…


Ես էլ այդպես կասեի, բայց դե… Լոստն ու էս սերիալը միանգամից սիրել եմ, չնայած Լոստի բոլոր սերիաներն եմ նայել, իսկ այ էս մեկինը ընդամենը մի թե երկու սերիա  :Smile:  Տպավորությունները միանշանակ դրական են, մեծ հաճույքով կդիտեմ  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, թարգմանությունը հայերե՞ն է, թե՞ ռուսերեն

----------


## Freddie

> Սերիա՞լ…


Այո։ Եվ այդպիսի սմայլիկները այստեղ անտեղի են :Tongue: , քանի որ սերիալը այնքան լավն է, որ հավատտ չի գա, թե սերիալ է։ Ու համոզված եմ, որ չես դիտել, թե չէ քեզ էլ շատ դուր կգար։

----------


## Լեո

> Այո։ Եվ այդպիսի սմայլիկները այստեղ անտեղի են, քանի որ սերիալը այնքան լավն է, որ հավատտ չի գա, թե սերիալ է։ Ու համոզված եմ, որ չես դիտել, թե չէ քեզ էլ շատ դուր կգար։


Սերիալ բառն իսկ արդեն իմ մեջ հակակրանք ու զզվանք է առաջացնում: :Bad:  Ինչքան էլ լավ կինո լինի, մեկ է հակակրանքով եմ տրամադրվում, եթե իմանում եմ, որ սերիալ է:

----------


## Freddie

> Ես էլ այդպես կասեի, բայց դե… Լոստն ու էս սերիալը միանգամից սիրել եմ, չնայած Լոստի բոլոր սերիաներն եմ նայել, իսկ այ էս մեկինը ընդամենը մի թե երկու սերիա  Տպավորությունները միանշանակ դրական են, մեծ հաճույքով կդիտեմ 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ի դեպ, թարգմանությունը հայերե՞ն է, թե՞ ռուսերեն



Հայերեն են։ Իհարկե թարգմանությունը մի քիչ կաղում է, բայց դուբլյաժը այնչափ լավն է։ :Ok:  Այ հենց Լոստի նման որակ ունեն այս տնտեսուհիները։ Հասկանալի է , որ անվորակ սերիալներից բացի կան նաև որակովները՝ հենց օրինակ Լոստը։ Ուղակի Հայաստանում չեն ցուցադրվում։ Այ Հուսահատ Տնտեսուհիներն էլ դրանց շարքերն են համալրում։ :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Սերիալ բառն իսկ արդեն իմ մեջ հակակրանք ու զզվանք է առաջացնում: Ինչքան էլ լավ կինո լինի, մեկ է հակակրանքով եմ տրամադրվում, եթե իմանում եմ, որ սերիալ է:


Հասկանում եմ։Դա նրանից է, որ Հայաստանում լավ սերիալները չեն ցուցադրվում։ Դրա հետ էլ կապված է սերիալ բառի հետ վատ ասոցիացիան։

----------


## Artgeo

> Սերիալ բառն իսկ արդեն իմ մեջ հակակրանք ու զզվանք է առաջացնում: Ինչքան էլ լավ կինո լինի, մեկ է հակակրանքով եմ տրամադրվում, եթե իմանում եմ, որ սերիալ է:


«17 մգնովենիի վեսնի»-ն էլա սերիալ  :Smile:  Պարզապես մինի  :Wink:  Իսկ այսօրվա լավ սերաիլներից, «Ընկերները» «4400» «Հիերիրխոն» էր ինչ էր, տենց մի բան, «Լոստ», «Հուսահատ տնային տնտեսուհիներ» «Ստուդիո 60 Սանսետ Բիչում» կամ տենց մի բան, էլ ո՞րը  :Think:  «Փախուստ բանտից»… Էլի մի քանի հատ կա, մի երկու շաբաթ առաջ «Հրեշտակները Ամերիկայում» եմ նայել, 5 ժամանոց սերիալ ա, բայց հեչ չես ասի, որ սերիալ ա, շատ լավն էր  :Smile:

----------


## Bulbul

Արա լավ, տուպոյ կինոյա :Bad: 
մի երկու անգամ պատահական վրով անցել եմ 
վերին աստիճանի դեբիլների համարա, 
ու վաբշե էտ տիպի սերիալները լավը չեն լավ բան չեն սովորացնում, գոնե լոստի նման լինեն կնայվի, բայց սրանք :Bad:

----------


## Artgeo

> Արա լավ, տուպոյ կինոյա
> մի երկու անգամ պատահական վրով անցել եմ 
> վերին աստիճանի դեբիլների համարա, 
> ու վաբշե էտ տիպի սերիալները լավը չեն լավ բան չեն սովորացնում, գոնե լոստի նման լինեն կնայվի, բայց սրանք


Բայց, ո՞վ ասեց, որ ինչ որ բան պիտի սովորացնի էս սերիալը  :Shok:  Սովորելու համար փաստավավերագրական ֆիլմեր նայեք  :Wink:  Իսկ էս. հենց լայթոտ սերիալ ա, որ գործից հոգնած տուն գաս, նստես ու մի կտոր հաց ուտելով նայես ու թեթևանաս: Հիմնականում դե կանանց համար ա նախատեսված  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Բավականին հաջող սերիալ է, ու դիտում եմ արդեն 3 տարին /միայն կիրակի օրերը/:
Մեր մոտ արդեն բավականին առաջ ենք գնացել: Սյուզին ու չեմ ասի ով  :LOL: , բայց արդեն  երեխա են ունենալու:

Խորհուրդ եմ տալիս դիտել: Ֆիլնը վերը նշվածից բացի, նաև աչքի է ընկնում նաև շատ  լավ ընտրված դերասանական կազմով:  Աղջիկները իրավամբ հիանալի են խաղում իրենց դերերը  :Hands Up: :

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսի սերիալ չի, թյուրիմաստությունա
Վերվարածները նայեք

----------


## Yevuk

Ես հենց առաջին օրվանից նայել եմ էդ սերիալը ու իսկապես շատ եմ հավանել ու մինչև հիմա էլ շարունակում եմ նայել, սպսւմ եմ 3-րդ եթերաշրջանին: Սերիալը շատ հետաքրքիր է ու զվարճալի, իսկ որակի մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: Ու մեկ էլ տանել չեմ կարողանում, որ մարդիք առանց մի բան նայելու ասում են թե զզվում են սերիալից ու նաև դեմ եմ այն կարծիքին, որ սերիալները միայն անգործների համար է.....

----------


## P.S.

Կարծում եմ, սխալ է Սերիալ բառը օգտագործել: Ամերիկացները «դասական» սերիալ ցույց են տալիս ցերեկված ժամերին, այն անվանում եմ «soap opera», միլնայա օպերա, մի խոսքով սերիալ: Իսկ ահա, Lost, Desperate Housewives, Prison Break, Studio 60-ին անվանում են TV show, հայերեն համարժեք՝ հեռուստաֆիլմը, որովհետև դրանք սովորաբար մինչև 45 րոպե տևողությամբ գեղ. ֆիլմեր են պատրաստված հեռուստատեսության համար: 

Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ «Խենթ տան տիկնանց» հավանել եք: Այն կանանց համար է, և դարձել է «Sex and the city»-ի փոխարինողը: 

Ի դեպ, հեռուստաֆիլմերի մասին: Շուտով հայկական հեռուստաէկրաններին կսկսվի ամերիկյան ամենապոպուլյար, ամենահայտնի հեռուստաֆիլմը, որն այժմ ցուցադրվում է նաև ԱՄՆ-ում: Չեմ ասի անունը առժամանակ, հուսով եմ կգուշակեք

----------


## Freddie

> Արա լավ, տուպոյ կինոյա
> մի երկու անգամ պատահական վրով անցել եմ 
> վերին աստիճանի դեբիլների համարա, 
> ու վաբշե էտ տիպի սերիալները լավը չեն լավ բան չեն սովորացնում, գոնե լոստի նման լինեն կնայվի, բայց սրանք


Սրա նման սերիալները նայելու համար մի չրթ ճաշակա պետք ունենալ, թե չէ իհարկե տուպոյ կթվան :LOL: ։ Բայց եթե դու հիմար, բան չասող, տրադիցիոն, հնացած ֆիլմերի սիրահար ես իհարկե «Հուսահատ տնային տնտեսուհիներ» ՝ լինելով այդքան առաջադեմ, քեզ դեբիլների համար սերիալ կթվա։  :Tongue:

----------


## dvgray

Իմիջիայլոց: Բավականին երկար նայել եմ այս ֆիլմը ռուսական THT հեռուստաալիքով: 
Ասեմ, որ շատ հաջող էր թարգմանված  :Hands Up: : Այնքան հաջող, որ հիմա բնօրինակ լեզվով էնքան էլ դուրս չի գալիս  :Sad: :

----------


## Freddie

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Էսի սերիալ չի, թյուրիմաստությունա
> Վերվարածները նայեք


  Հուսով եմ, որ կատակում ես։ :Lol2:

----------


## Freddie

> Ի դեպ, հեռուստաֆիլմերի մասին: Շուտով հայկական հեռուստաէկրաններին կսկսվի ամերիկյան ամենապոպուլյար, ամենահայտնի հեռուստաֆիլմը, որն այժմ ցուցադրվում է նաև ԱՄՆ-ում: Չեմ ասի անունը առժամանակ, հուսով եմ կգուշակեք


Ինչ նկատել եմ ոչ մի նորություն չկա։ :Think:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Էսի սերիալ չի, թյուրիմաստությունա
> Վերվարածները նայեք


 :LOL: 
Լավ էր
Բայց իրոք, սերիալ ?  :Bad:   :Bad:   :Bad: 
Չե, կոնկրետ էս սերիալը տեսել եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

Մի քանի սերիա եմ նայել ու դուրս չի եկել։ Մի տեսակ հիստերիկ սերիալա։

----------


## firewall

> Մի քանի սերիա եմ նայել ու դուրս չի եկել։ Մի տեսակ հիստերիկ սերիալա։


չէ, շատ լավնա, անպայման նայի..  :LOL:

----------


## Freddie

> Մի քանի սերիա եմ նայել ու դուրս չի եկել։ Մի տեսակ հիստերիկ սերիալա։


*Իմ կարծիքով, դու արագ տեմպը հիստերիկության հետ ես շփոթել։*

----------

Aurora (09.08.2009)

----------


## Freddie

Ուֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆ, ինչքա՞ն կարեի է սպասել, երբ են տնտեսուհիներին ցուցադրելու։ :Goblin:

----------


## Freddie

Վերջապես ցուցադրում են տնտեսուհիներին։ :Yahoo:  Բայց էս կրկնողությունների շարքին նյարդերս արդեն չեն դիմանում։ Դեռ 2-րդ սեզոնին չեն հասել։ Սպանել կարելի է։  :Shout:  :Wacko:

----------


## Yevuk

Կարծում եք 3-րդ սեզոնը ցույց կտա՞ն… Սկսել են նորից ցույց տալ, բայց 3-րդ սեզոնը ինձ թվում է ելի չեն ցույց տա :Sad:  Ես ավելի շուտ արդեն 4-րդ սեզոնին եմ սպասում, որովհետև 3-րդը ռուսական մի ալիքով քիչ թե շատ արդեն տեսել եմ :Smile:

----------


## Freddie

> Կարծում եք 3-րդ սեզոնը ցույց կտա՞ն… Սկսել են նորից ցույց տալ, բայց 3-րդ սեզոնը ինձ թվում է ելի չեն ցույց տա Ես ավելի շուտ արդեն 4-րդ սեզոնին եմ սպասում, որովհետև 3-րդը ռուսական մի ալիքով քիչ թե շատ արդեն տեսել եմ


Ինձ թվում է, որ ցույց կտան։ Անցած անգամ էլ այդպես կրկնեցին, ապա 2-րդ սեզոնը ցուցադրեցին։ Բայց կարող են պարզապես ավելի կարճ տարբերակով կրկնողություն տալ։ Ախար 2-րդ շաբաթն է և վերջը դեռ չի երևում։  :This:  Իմ կարծիքով, պարզապես հանդիսատես են գրավում։

----------


## Yevuk

> Ինձ թվում է, որ ցույց կտան։ Անցած անգամ էլ այդպես կրկնեցին, ապա 2-րդ սեզոնը ցուցադրեցին։ Բայց կարող են պարզապես ավելի կարճ տարբերակով կրկնողություն տալ։ Ախար 2-րդ շաբաթն է և վերջը դեռ չի երևում։  Իմ կարծիքով, պարզապես հանդիսատես են գրավում։


Հա, ճիշտա, դեռ անգամ 1-ին սեզոնը չի վերջացել… Ես էլ եմ շատ ուզում, որ գոնե 3-րդն էլ այս անգամ ցույց տան :Love:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շատ լավն են Տնային տնտեսութհիները  :Hands Up: 
Նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե ինչն է գրավում ինձ այդ սերիալի մեջ, երևի՝ դերասանուհիներն են շատ համովները ընտրված, ամեն մեկը յուրահատուկ կին է...
կամ, երևի ուղղակի հետաքրքիր պատմություններ են...
Մի խոսքով, լավն են  :Love:

----------


## Aurora

Եվ պատմություններն են հետաքրքիր, եվ  տնտեսուհիներն են շատ հետաքրքիր ու ամեն մեկը յուրովի, նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե որ մեկին եմ  ավելի շատ սիրում, այնքան որ լավն են։ Թեման շատ ժամանակակից է ու ակտուալ եվ համաձայն չեմ, որ միայն կանանց համար է։ Եթե մի երկու սերիա տղամարդիկ նայեն, մեզանից անհամբեր կսպասեն հաջորդ սերիային, որիովհետեվ ամեն մի սերիա   յուրահատուկ է  իր մութ գաղտնիքներով, հումորով ու առեղծվածներով։ :Ok:

----------


## Freddie

> Եվ պատմություններն են հետաքրքիր, եվ  տնտեսուհիներն են շատ հետաքրքիր ու ամեն մեկը յուրովի, նույնիսկ չգիտեմ, թե որ մեկին եմ  ավելի շատ սիրում, այնքան որ լավն են։ Թեման շատ ժամանակակից է ու ակտուալ եվ համաձայն չեմ, որ միայն կանանց համար է։ Եթե մի երկու սերիա տղամարդիկ նայեն, մեզանից անհամբեր կսպասեն հաջորդ սերիային, որիովհետեվ ամեն մի սերիա   յուրահատուկ է  իր մութ գաղտնիքներով, հումորով ու առեղծվածներով։


Միանգամայն համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ։ Ես էլ եմ նկատել, որ սերիալի միջի գաղտնիքները ինձ ահավոր ձևով գրավում են։ :Blush:

----------


## Սլիմ

Ես էլ եմ նայում, յուրովի են, բոլորն էլ առանձնահատուն են ու հետաքրքիր :Hands Up:  Շատ դուրս գալիսա Գաբրիելը, բայց ապրել կցանկանայի Լինետի նման:

----------


## Freddie

Աչքիս Շանթի տնօրինությունը Դար ա մտնում :LOL:  Տնտեսուհիներին կռճատել են՝ օրական մի անգամ են տալիս ժամը 14։00։

----------

